# 5 month old ears not up yet



## JohnTak98 (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a 5 month and 6 days old showline Germam Shepherd puppy. His ears were floppy pointed sideways at first when we got him when he was 2 months old as you can see at the first photo. Then the ears developed a little when he was 4 months old, as you can see they are a little up. And now he is 5 months old and his one ear is standing up almost half the day and the other one is pointed sideways again as it was when he was 2-3 months old. I asked the breeder and he told me that he is teething so its not unusual, and suggested to wait until he is 6.5-7 months old. I'm a little concerned cause i think that one ear which is floppy it might be damaged somehow? I let my puppy play with other dogs when we go to the park,i did not see any insane or very harsh confrontation between the other dogs,the usual biting-running situation and when i was suspecting that he is crying a little i was pulling him to let him rest. So my question is, do you think that that one ear might be damaged? Or is it normal that its pointed sideways like that?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

He’s teething, and that can make ears go up, down, and sideways. I encourage daily chewing (bully sticks, etc) and that definitely helps.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Your breeder is correct, don't worry and just give it time


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our 4.5 month has had both down, both up, one down, the other up then they flip sides. It's a little crazy time.


----------



## JohnTak98 (Mar 13, 2021)

Ty all guys, i'm a little concerned about that ear because it seemed stronger when he was 4 months old, especially at the top side, and now(at 5 months +) it seems a little floppier/weaker and it is flipping backwards and sideways as he walks..i dont see any visible trauma on the ear and it is kinda moving and having a reaction at sounds. And when it stands up for some seconds, the top side of the ear is flipping backwards as it is not strong enough to stay hard. Is that normal? Or could that ear be damaged from an other dog as they were playing? He is still teething and i can see a little blood on his gums so i suppose both ears will stand up before he reaches 7 months old(he is 5 month and 6 days old). Whats your opinion?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I think the ear is fine. My dog had an ear like that until he was over nine months old. Some just take longer than others. 

Stop worrying and enjoy the ear craziness. It's a very cute stage and nothing to be so concerned about. Once this is done, you will miss those silly looking ears.


----------



## Patricia Harman (Mar 21, 2021)

JohnTak98 said:


> Ty all guys, i'm a little concerned about that ear because it seemed stronger when he was 4 months old, especially at the top side, and now(at 5 months +) it seems a little floppier/weaker and it is flipping backwards and sideways as he walks..i dont see any visible trauma on the ear and it is kinda moving and having a reaction at sounds. And when it stands up for some seconds, the top side of the ear is flipping backwards as it is not strong enough to stay hard. Is that normal? Or could that ear be damaged from an other dog as they were playing? He is still teething and i can see a little blood on his gums so i suppose both ears will stand up before he reaches 7 months old(he is 5 month and 6 days old). Whats your opinion?


My 5.5 month old German Shepherd bitch is exactly the same as your pup and I also have the same anxiety as you do but I have been told to be patient as so could be up to 8 months old before they stand up completely. Every one says she looks so cute and I must admit I'm the only one concerned.


----------

